# Shoes



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of KEEN hiking shoes I have to say I am impressed, they are comfortable all day long. the soles are stiff enough that you don't feel rocks onthe bottom of your feet but pliable enough that they are not hard on the feet. i like them so much I am going to buy a pair of their 3/4 boots. They are certainly more expensive than some $95 for the hikers $105 for the boots but are very well constructed with a good arch support. They have a website Keen.com and cabelas carries them sometimes, Dicks has them also.


----------

